# Snow Fall Amounts



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

I've tried a search and link is not working. Anyone have a good site for amounts in a given area?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

try the link to accuweather


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't found one site that gives snow fall totals for a given area. I think the only ones that are available you have to pay per season. Accuweather, National weather service, Rutgers, DOT, non have the snowfall totals for a specific area.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

today in our local paper it had it...we got 17.5 in my town


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

We had 20" in Waltham...just outside of Boston, MA.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Scranton PA.....1 or 2" was it.


----------



## REM (Feb 14, 2006)

*www.wunderground.com* is the best site for this. I suggest you get to know the site. It's packed with useful weather info and histories. Their radar is by far the best. Go to the weather for your area, about a quarter of the way down is the "History & Almanac" section. Search by a specific date.


----------

